# Useless help topics



## Lewiy (Aug 20, 2008)

Most of us are probably aware that there a handful of functions in Excel which are not documented in the help files (pre-xl2007) such as DATEDIF. I’m wondering why things like this have been omitted, but they decided to include the following documentation for the CanPlaySounds Property in VBA:
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


> *CanPlaySounds Property<o></o>*
> 
> This property should not be used. Sound notes have been removed from Microsoft Excel.<o></o>


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 20, 2008)

Lewiy,
  From what I've stumbled across on the datedif() function, is that it's not documented because it was only put into excel to make it more compatible for individual's transitioning from Lotus 123.  I believe the formula must have been available in lotus?

I read this on the internet so it must be true  Sounds plausible though.

Cal


----------



## Norie (Aug 20, 2008)

Lewiy

As far as I know DATEDIF has never been documented in Excel Help at all.

And I think Cal is right about Lotus, that's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 20, 2008)

Lewiy said:


> Most of us are probably aware that there a handful of functions in Excel which are not documented in the help files (pre-xl2007) such as DATEDIF. I’m wondering why things like this have been omitted,...





Cbrine said:


> From what I've stumbled across on the datedif() function, is that it's not documented because it was only put into excel to make it more compatible for individual's transitioning from Lotus 123. I believe the formula must have been available in lotus?
> I read this on the internet so it must be true Sounds plausible though.





Norie said:


> As far as I know DATEDIF has never been documented in Excel Help at all.
> And I think Cal is right about Lotus, that's what I've heard anyway.


Don't you people have Google? 

http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php/oddity/the_datedif_function/

FYI - yes, that's Walkenbach's site. John recently redid the whole thing. He said he used ExpressionEngine (if I recall correctly) and really likes it.


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 20, 2008)

> Don't you people have Google?



Google...is that some kinda internet thing?


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 21, 2008)

The point was really to highlight the uselessness of the CanPlaySounds property help file.  It was almost not worth them putting that in!!
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
Also, in terms of compatibility…..is the CELL worksheet function not also there for that reason?  Yet it is documented in full in the help files.


----------



## Patience (Aug 21, 2008)

If they took away the help file for the CELL function it would render it pointless. I always know when and why I want to use the it, but I always have to use the help file to get me through.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you read the Excel 2007 offline Help section about defined names? I think someone was bored...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 21, 2008)

rorya said:


> Have you read the Excel 2007 offline Help section about defined names? I think someone was bored...


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

> As far as I know DATEDIF has never been documented in Excel Help at all



I guess, DATEDIF() requires Analysis Toolpak to be installed ?


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 21, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> I guess, DATEDIF() requires Analysis Toolpak to be installed ?


 
Nope, it’s a native function, it’ll work without any add-ins.


----------



## Scott Huish (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's something else:
Microsoft didn't put Application.Filesearch in XL2007, and although I couldn't find Filesearch itself in the help file, all sorts of properties and methods, etc. relating to it still exist in the help file.

At least CanPlaySounds told you that it didn't exist anymore.


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO the microsoft office help system has never been the same since 97.  Office 97's online help was actually helpful.  Now it's like doing a google search. Pull's up 5000 entries, and the one you are looking for is at 4999
I actually learned how to use VBA with the help in 97, I wouldn't want to even try that now.(Athough, now I have Mr Excel, so the painful lessons might have been skipped).


----------



## RoryA (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah, but the language is a lot more flowery in 2007:
"Pray tell, what dost thou desire to do?"
and the like...


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 24, 2008)

It seems to me that the help files are only really helpful if you know what you are trying to look for.  You have to search for something like: "I need help with THIS function" rather than what it should be: "I would like to do this, how do I do it".

If you don't already know what function you need to use, it's gonna take you a long time to find what you need.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 24, 2008)

HOTPEPPER said:


> Here's something else:
> Microsoft didn't put Application.Filesearch in XL2007, and although I couldn't find Filesearch itself in the help file, all sorts of properties and methods, etc. relating to it still exist in the help file.



That was an internal Microsoft goof.  Apparently the VBA team didn't think anyone used it anymore and removed it, by the time 2007 was RFM the Excel team found out and screamed bloody murder.  I think it will be back in the next release.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 25, 2008)

Smitty said:


> That was an internal Microsoft goof. Apparently the VBA team didn't think anyone used it anymore and removed it, by the time 2007 was RFM the Excel team found out and screamed bloody murder...


 
Ya know Smitty, no matter how many times I see that, it still flabbergasts me. I always wonder whom, exactly did they check with? But, be that as it may, have you ever seen a workaround for pulling a list of files based on whether or not they contain a certain custom document property? Don't go researchin' it -- I can do that when I get to a point where I need it. But if you've seen something...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg

Isn't there something in Professional Excel Development on this?  I'm sure I read a passage on this just the other day.  I'll dig out my copy and see if I can find it again.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 25, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Greg
> Isn't there something in Professional Excel Development on this? I'm sure I read a passage on this just the other day. I'll dig out my copy and see if I can find it again.


Of course I left my copy at home today. But if [my admittedly ricketly memory serves] it was actually a routine I saw in _Prof. Excel. Dev._ a month or two ago that made me go _"hmmm, there's a use of FSO for which I've not seen a work-around"._ I *think* it was in the dictator app chapter in a tool to list workbooks that belonged to the application; but don't hold me to any of this until I can look it up!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 26, 2008)

Richard,

Yes, I was correct, it was _Professional Excel Development_ where I'd seen the code that prompted my query to Smitty -- Listing #6-9, pages 164-165.  If there is a work-around (there or elsewhere) I don't recall seeing it.  I'll skim the rest of the book when I can to see if I can find something.

Regards,


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 26, 2008)

I can only think of one way to select files on custom document properties, and it's really a cheat.  Use FSO to open the file, read the .CustomDocumentProperties and close if they don't match what you are looking for.  

Cal


----------

